# Is this it?



## Keelz2017

Hi, im 8dpo today. Took this boots own test and the faint line came up immediately. I took it out of the casing for a better look.. I did frer but wasnt sure if i saw anything on that. What do you think?


----------



## smileyfaces

I see it on the 2nd one, good luck!


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yes i see a line too fingers crossed for you x


----------



## HLx

I'd say bfp:) GL!


----------



## Aphy

I see it easily on the 2nd one. Hope its the start of your bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like a BFP on the second one :)


----------

